# Ps 19.1  Select Subject



## mcasan (Jan 24, 2018)

Who has tried the new Select Subject?   What do you think?



Operating System: High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lr Classic 7.1


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 24, 2018)

I have. It's ok and in my tests it has correctly identified the subject, but I'm not sure it's much faster than using the Quick Selection tool. Solid subjects like statues work ok, people less so - but I was hoping it would handle hair a little better. But it's early days and I've not thrown enough images at it to be sure. 

John


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 24, 2018)

It works much like the quick selection tool. The clearer the 'subject', the better it works. You still need to refine the edges afterwards, especially with things like hair. Mildly useful.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 24, 2018)

I wouldn't argue with Johan's "mildly useful". It feels like it should be an option for the Quick Selection tool rather than a menu item in its own right, but that may be because they're just wanting to get the tool out in the wild and are planning more to come.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 24, 2018)

Oops, he said "it should be an option for the Quick Selection tool"... Ah, it is!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 24, 2018)

johnbeardy said:


> Oops, he said "it should be an option for the Quick Selection tool"... Ah, it is!


It's both. There is a separate menu and it's an option in the Quick Selection tool and in the Magic Wand tool.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 24, 2018)

mcasan said:


> Who has tried the new Select Subject?   What do you think?



I have only tried it a couple of times. I find it ok, and probably improved. It is faster than Topaz Remask, but doesn't give me the fine details as well. I still have to play with it more, but I can see it being a great front end to Remask for a while. I do get better edge control with it.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 24, 2018)

I have never liked using these types of tools myself but here are results from click. Easier for me. Tougher with birds.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 25, 2018)

Zenon said:


> I have never liked using these types of tools myself but here are results from click. Easier for me. Tougher with birds.


I view this as ok. Still missed the chin and the small area in the lower right. The lower right can be fixed, but the chin is tougher for PS than ReMask.


----------



## happycranker (Jan 25, 2018)

I agree, not much better than using the standard selection tools, used on a few pictures from a model shoot the other day in different contrast conditions and there were still many area's missed. Maybe the AI engine needs a more substantial 'learning' function?


----------



## Zenon (Jan 25, 2018)

Jimmsp said:


> I view this as ok. Still missed the chin and the small area in the lower right. The lower right can be fixed, but the chin is tougher for PS than ReMask.



Yeah I noticed it missed the chin. I just pulled the line out. Like I said I rarely used that set of tools but I know I didn't like it when I did. I imagine it will evolve over time.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 25, 2018)

I have to play with it more. I think it could be a "rapid select" as a front end to ReMask. Then, it might also be useful as a rapid "clean the edges" to a ReMask result.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 25, 2018)

Where it is better is speed - if the subject is clearly-defined. I am pretty proficient with Quick Selection and I am finding that Select Subject makes a good selection in 1/4 to 1/2 the time that it would have taken me Quick Selection.

The best results so far have been things like old sports cars on a track - solid objects with knobbly details like wing mirrors. With QS I would easily select large parts of the car, roof, bodywork etc, but QS will be interrupted by the chrome around panels, so I will have to use QS on the grill, the wing mirrors and the tyres, for example. Select Subject is usually including those elements. Another case is where there are multiple clearly-defined subjects - I'm looking at 3 people standing separately on a field. Instead of 3 visits with QS, it's one with Select Subject.

The selection isn't perfect and I don't think it is intended to be. But I do feel it produces a good starting point, quickly.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 25, 2018)

Not perfect but a good starting point. I agree with that and Adobe even says that in their blog.


----------

